# Actually Riding Your Classic or Antique Bike



## Maxacceleration (Dec 2, 2020)

I see many aparrently riding their classic bikes for miles on end...
Ok, I get the comfort. Seating position, easy reach to the handlebars, comfy seat (maybe). *Styling*_. _Sounds good.
Its the gearing that gets me.
On a 50 pound bike (any Schwinn is a tank and I imagine others are too), *one gear* is a bastardization (and of course the way it was).
What looks to me is a 46x18 seems to be a popular ratio of gear/inches. Unless you are on the flat (or slightly downhill, tailwind etc), that ratio is useless. Start heading uphill, for me its stand and torque or turn around. You can't turn that gear fast enough.
Too many corroded chains & cracked tires for a dependable ride IMO.
So I'm guessing flat neighborhood rides mostly, and use another bike for actual fitness or pleasure rides. Are classic bike collectors even fit? (no offense meant)
To me... 2, 3 or 5 plus gears make for a _much more_ enjoyable ride.
I am all for a sneaker 2 or 3 speed hub, damn the originality for actually having a better riding bike.

I like birdzgarage bikes. Generally multi gear riders, and my aim for my own rider. Other than that, I ride a multi gear gravel grinder for knocking out miles.
Whats say you all?


----------



## bike (Dec 2, 2020)

Art only! (not fit, oh well)


----------



## Oilit (Dec 2, 2020)

On a ride with some other local CABE members, I was on a 1954 Jaguar with a three speed hub. We came to a rise on the greenway and the single speeds slowed down, so I pulled out and went on around (in first gear). Somebody behind me said "That's cheating, you have gears!" I call @DonChristie as my witness!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 2, 2020)

It sounds like you're not quite _Fit_ enough to ride an antique bike.


----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2020)

Ride a bicycle? Are you crazy?... 

 Just kidding. Almost all of my bikes are rideable.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 2, 2020)

I like to ride mine. 
the most modern bike I ride is a 1984. 
but Florida is pancake flat so single gears are usually plenty.


----------



## AndyA (Dec 2, 2020)

Maxacceleration said:


> use another bike for actual fitness



How better to get fit than pumping a 50-pound, coaster-brake tank up a hill?


----------



## ian (Dec 2, 2020)

All my rides ( all three ) are single speeds. Not necessarily collectible or whatever, but my 'hood is mostly flat all around.
Not sure about being fit........66 y.o. youngster.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 2, 2020)

Being in the PNW you need gears is there even a 2 mile ride without hills ? I agree I have a bunch of single speeds and I don't make the mistake of taking one on the wrong ride. For exercise or a longer meaniningful ride  I use a 3 or 5 speed still vintage.  I'm glad to still be able to stand up and pedal a ballooner up a hill. And sorry to say not everyone is cool enough to ride a vintage.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 2, 2020)

Oilit said:


> On a ride with some other local CABE members, I was on a 1954 Jaguar with a three speed hub. We came to a rise on the greenway and the single speeds slowed down, so I pulled out and went on around (in first gear). Somebody behind me said "That's cheating, you have gears!" I call @DonChristie as my witness!



I think I yelled that at you, Joel! All mine are single speed riders. I give the roadies hell saying, 8 miles on a 50 lb single speed equates to 30 miles on a 10 lb bike with gears! They get mad! Lol


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 2, 2020)

One speed is all you need!  I ride most of my vintage bikes and average 100 miles weekly when weather permits.  I also have ridden STP (200 miles) twice on a single speed 49 Schwinn Hornet.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 2, 2020)

It’s like weightlifting.
The more added bling, the better.


----------



## tomsrus (Dec 2, 2020)

Riding on historic bikes is worth the effort. Just got these working after being dormant since...?


----------



## JLF (Dec 2, 2020)

I live in a hilly neighborhood with steep up and downs and can power through with the 22/10 gears on my Monark Klunker. 
My main worry is that while doing so, I snap the 1930’s crank or skip tooth chain swapped from a girls prewar Rollfast. 
I can not take my ‘fully equipped’ prewar Shelby’s on the same ride (not man enough, would need EPO) with their 26/10 gearing and 30” wide Torrington handlebars!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 2, 2020)

We like the enjoyment of the ride, not how many miles you go or how fast. Ten to Eighteen miles with a group on vintage bikes along the water or out away from town is the most fun you can have on a bicycle. Couple hours on a bicycle is a couple hours peddling a bicycle, don't see how easier gearing and more miles mean that much more exercise. Besides you get to enjoy the smiles of the people along the way and the scenery.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 2, 2020)

Retrofitting a Bendix 2 speed kickback works for me.


----------



## ricobike (Dec 2, 2020)

Remember, that which does not kill you makes you stronger .  For my larger cargo bikes which I carry a bunch of weight on, I use Bendix kickbacks.  All others get single speed hubs.  Just have to be careful when gearing them.  46/18 is a bit tall for me on a single speed ballooner.  Fine for a lightweight or middleweight, but on ballooners I aim for 44/19, if possible.


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 2, 2020)

Agreed single speed on these heavy bikes is not great.  I've thought about doing a two speed or three speed ND conversion but they are pricey and not exactly easy to come by all the necessary parts.  I put a shimano 3 speed on my wife's bike and she loves it but that also included a rim upgrade which I wouldn't do on my vintage bikes.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 2, 2020)

AndyA said:


> How better to get fit than pumping a 50-pound, coaster-brake tank up a hill?



your heart and muscles have no idea what kind of bike you are riding, they only know how much oxygen you body needs to do the task at hand. a better way to get fit actually would be on a more suitable bike, and do "interval training" where you go balls out until you got too out of breath, then coast until your heart rate drops back down, then do the same thing over again.  many times in the summer I do "hot laps" around the block, just 20 - 30 minutes of riding, but I can feel it in my muscles when I am done.   

the reality of it is a heavy bike hinders fitness.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 2, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> not everyone is cool enough to ride a vintage



so true.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 2, 2020)

.... I put girls bike gears on my rusty DX. don't know the numbers. MUCH better than standard boys bike gearing of the day.  what the heck were they thinking?

my brother is an antique dealer in California's Sierra Foothills where every road is uphill.  he rarely if ever finds old bikes in his weekly yard sale trips, he tells me tales of the barns and things he goes into... 1800's stuff to modern, yet no bikes other than some 60's models and he has been doing it for 30 years. I don't think a lot of people rode bikes in these areas back in the day. too many hills and not enough room to ride on the side of the road..


----------



## John G04 (Dec 2, 2020)

Along roads or mostly flat trails with a few hills i’d rather ride a balloner than a new mountain bike or carbon fiber road bike, but if you take it into the moutains and are riding up a mountain half the day and down rocks the rest i’m sure you’d want gears and shocks then. Train on a balloner and then you’ll be 3x as fast as everyone else on new bikes!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 2, 2020)

Great replies. 
From the time I left my Sting Ray in the mid 70's, I've never rode a single speed since.
From Nervar cottered cranks to Super Record and beyond.
For me, I need the modern convenience of having two or three gears (on an old bike). At least.
I like art in bicycles and motorcycles. Doesn't have to be ancient to be art IMO. I think a 3 speed mid 50's Schwinn is as old as I can go. Kick back is a good option too.
I upgrade (restomod) everything, so I will probably never have a true original. ...Done my share of intervals too.
My goal is to have my SA 3 speed top gear slightly lower than a 46x18 single speed. Then I can get out and stomp. Its just my way.
Fun stuff guys. Just checking on where your heads are at!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 2, 2020)

I just put two spd ND on all my bikes and can ride anywhere and everywhere! Good times!!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 2, 2020)

For my 26” wheel bicycles, I find that 26-11 tooth configuration is not too bad on the flats near the beach; and for 28” wheels, 24-11 works out about the same, from a force times distance equals work perspective.  For the internally geared hubs, additional planning may be required for the cog and sprocket ratios.


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 2, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> I just put two spd ND on all my bikes and can ride anywhere and everywhere! Good times!!!



How does that compare to the ND 3 speed kit?  I've thought about going with one of those so I could keep the skiptooth/ND model D setup.


----------



## Ricker (Dec 2, 2020)

Last time I rode one of my old bikes the 1924 ND model A hub seized halfway into the ride-


----------



## gkeep (Dec 2, 2020)

All my bikes are riders. I really enjoy pulling up next to someone on their carbon fiber machine look over and see my Pierce and the headlamp and the the curiosity gets the conversation going. There are a number of people in this town who ride vintage, I've talked to a guy riding his uncles 1937 Silver King, another on a 1920s BSA set up as a single speed path racer, numerous 50s and 60s Schwinn around town. We're lucky that Alameda is pretty much flat. I've done some 25 miles rides on my 58 Schwinn American and my 1916 Pierce Roadster. Going south to Bay Farm Island the bicycle draw bridge over the bay has the steepest grade in town but my 62 year old legs can still push the Pierce up and over sitting down, for now... The Pierce has a high gear ratio with a 28 front and 9 rear, Golden Gate park rides or anywhere off the island and there can be lots of walking.






My wife has really enjoyed the 50s Armstrong, that Sturmey Archer hub really make the small hills a breeze. Her 47 Schwinn has been relegated to a loaner for friends. 

Our 82 year old neighbor Ken regularly rides a 30s ladies Westfield around Bay Farm Island from his house, probably 12-15 mile round trip or so, with a partially paralyzed right arm from a stroke, and he's passed me on the flats. When I took this he had a 3 speed hub but the bike was stolen. A trend of his traced it to a homeless camp and recovered it, he put a nexus 5 speed on it so now he has real gears.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2020)

I ride old bikes, and they all only have one gear.
1" pitch 22/10, 24/10, 24/9, 26/11,  but most are 26/10 t.
For a few years now, I ride to the 2 group rides we have here every month, Long Beach 1st Sunday, Orange 2nd Sunday.
The Orange ride home for 12 miles, into the headwind really made me stronger.
I think I'm pretty fit, but thats not why I do it; It's Fun!
My Heavy Duty Western Flyer (26/10) rolled San Francisco, Golden Gate bridge, all day Saturday, and Marin the next day with hills, what an awesome time.
Keep Riding, it gets more fun, the more you do it.
Tag @mr.cycleplane Tyler as my witness.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 2, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I ride old bikes, and they all only have one gear.
> 1" pitch 22/10, 24/10, 24/9, but most are 26/10 t.
> For a few years now, I ride to the 2 group rides we have here every month, Long Beach 1st Sunday, Orange 2nd Sunday.
> The Orange ride home for 12 miles, into the headwind really made me stronger.
> ...




I would have to guess when you say 26x10 you are speaking skip tooth? Which could actually be 52 tooth if it was not skip tooth?
Your bike pictured has a large front chainring, not a 22, 24 or 26 (non skiptooth) by any means, _or_ a low geared bike. 
Indulge me.
I know gearing, tire diameters and bike weight. I have no illusion on what can or can't be done with _tall_ gearing.
Just learning what the Cabe folk live with. Its interesting to me.
I will roll out my bike for gear inches and adjust to what I think I can handle.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2020)

Maxacceleration said:


> I would have to guess when you say 26x10 you are speaking skip tooth? Which could actually be 52 tooth if it was not skip tooth?



Yes, 1" pitch is commonly referred to as "Skip tooth"
1/2" pitch is "More tooth"?? or All tooth??
just messin' around.
Almost every bike I ride is 1" pitch, big front ring.
It took me a bunch of riding time, which makes me love it all the more.
1936 Electric has been a rider of mine for many years, because it was easy, like "Butter": 22/10, 1" pitch, Heavy Bike.
The bike I choose for windy days, because it's a head wind one way or the other.





Thanks for asking.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2020)

I ride!


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Dec 3, 2020)

I have a Hill climber, but some days feel too old for that much activity [emoji12].
The e bike isn’t mine....I cheated on my x53,as I needed wheels and elected to use a 7speed internally geared hub, so I could tow my dogs easily 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 3, 2020)

Freqman 1, I love the lady behind you flipping the bird.. haha


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Freqman 1, I love the lady behind you flipping the bird.. haha



That was the ride we did in Nashville a few years ago with folks from across the country. That's @DonChristie better half! V/r Shawn


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 3, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I ride old bikes, and they all only have one gear.
> 1" pitch 22/10, 24/10, 24/9, 26/11,  but most are 26/10 t.
> For a few years now, I ride to the 2 group rides we have here every month, Long Beach 1st Sunday, Orange 2nd Sunday.
> The Orange ride home for 12 miles, into the headwind really made me stronger.
> ...



Wow!  Its been a rough year for riding-as a group. Sure miss the camaraderie of the vintage group rides this past year. Hopefully this vaccine will resolve some of our problems and we can get together again in S.F. or Yosemite or any other norcal locations. Great to see the socal groups still riding-almost daily!  Love to show up on my 60 pound 1938 motorbike at a local weekend road bike meeting spot where there are usually about 100 lightweight bikes gathered to have a cup-a-joe and kick tires. I roll in on my beast and the music stops and you can hear.....'what the heck is that thing?' and of course using the cyclelock is always an added shock and source of conversation. After grabbing a water and I come back outside-there is usually a crowd around the bike. And the questions start-'how old is this 'thing'?...'how much does this weigh'....'how far did you ride here?' Love it-don't think any of them will be going out and buying a classic but seeing what was the 'hot' bike in the late 1930's is amusing to them. Just doing my part to get the 'vintage bike word' out there! Ride on-be safe!


----------



## ian (Dec 3, 2020)

It seems I'm the only "classic" rider here in WW, but maybe I will see more after the vaccine and warm weather. There is a road bike club here but I haven't met anyone from the group yet. I'm kinda jealous of the Socal riders with having company to ride.
It's been many years ( 40+ ) since I rode at HB........


----------



## ian (Dec 3, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Yes, 1" pitch is commonly referred to as "Skip tooth"
> 1/2" pitch is "More tooth"?? or All tooth??
> just messin' around.
> Almost every bike I ride is 1" pitch, big front ring.
> ...



I was curious too.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 3, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Freqman 1, I love the lady behind you flipping the bird.. haha



Thats my girl! Haha!


----------



## oldebike55 (Dec 3, 2020)

hey, great topic,

 i Have a 7spd. hybrid that i ride for distance, i live on a slope, and i do ride the ol' hawthorne around the block, it's fenderless, but has a rack and chainguard, but it's a workout up any hill! i get some nice gentle downhills so it balances out.



 long live the coaster brake!  
 bike on and breathe easy...


----------



## cbustapeck (Dec 3, 2020)

Maxacceleration said:


> I see many aparrently riding their classic bikes for miles on end...
> Ok, I get the comfort. Seating position, easy reach to the handlebars, comfy seat (maybe). *Styling*_. _Sounds good.
> Its the gearing that gets me.
> On a 50 pound bike (any Schwinn is a tank and I imagine others are too), *one gear* is a bastardization (and of course the way it was).
> ...



So much this. 

That said, I have to be able to ride all of my bikes, even if it is just around the neighborhood.

While I don't ride on old tires any more, cracked chains are a big issue. There's also just the effort that you pay to avoiding bumps in the road, for fear of possible damage to the bike - it takes away from the fun of the ride. I've also found when I try to put in a bit more effort to go up a hill and everything creaks - it's scary - I just imagine the possible cost of parts that I might break.

It's part of what I really like about my new - albeit heavily modified - Orange Krate. Yes, the handlebars sometimes flex when I pull on them, but if they bend? Warranty! 

Sturmey Archer has been making three speed hubs since 1902, and they were a factory option on so many bikes, so they're totally fair game. 

Part of my problem is just that, while my weight is totally average for my height, I'm about 80 pounds over what many of these bicycles were designed for.

-------------------

People who ride your bicycles long distance, how do you deal with the possibility of component failure when you are riding? It's not like you can just ride home.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 3, 2020)

I always try to maintain that all my bikes are rideable on any given day! Pump up and go! If parts brake, well that's just part of it! I've never had a parts fail on me (knock on wood) except for a couple old tires! Fixed that problem by putting heavy duty tube's in everything, ads weight o course but old tires don't come apart like with the thin tubes which can squeeze through little cracks and blems! Ride on!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 3, 2020)

I think for the vintage bike rider-half is the enjoyment of keeping these tanks rolling-the other half  is perhaps to 'show-off' our collectable bikes-a peak into the not so distant past so to speak. You have to know there is something to it when a pack of old bikes-or maybe you're just by yourself-and a flock of people surround your bike and remember a time when they rode one of these bikes.  The vintage bike hobby has a wide range of tastes and bikes are priced for every budget. In many cases the antique-vintage-classic bicycle has more appeal and relatability than the collectable car or motorcycle!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> So much this.
> 
> That said, I have to be able to ride all of my bikes, even if it is just around the neighborhood.
> 
> ...



If the bike is serviced and tuned properly you shouldn't have creaking or worrying about it breaking down. I know some of us ride our stuff and surely aren't babying it. The pics I posted above are a restored Bluebird, a restored Dayton Super Streamline and the one with no hands is flying down a parking garage on my '40 Dayton Twin Flex. Of all the rides I've been on the worst I had happen so far was a crank nut backing off, a froze pedal, and a blowout riding old rubber. Except for the blowout I was able to complete the rides. I no longer ride vintage rubber for this reason.

When I get a bike (most of the time) whether restored or not I completely tear it down and go through everything to include inspecting the chain and other parts for wear, truing rims, and making sure everything is straight . If I find something wrong I replace it or fix it. Bearings and chains are easy to come by. Most of the bikes I own are deluxe, prewar ballooners so not cheap but I'm not going to ride a bike like its a piece of glass--that would ruin the fun! These things were meant to ride and to me that's where the real enjoyment of collecting these is. Hell I've probably put more miles on either my Super Streamline or Aerocycle than most people have their 'riders'. Jus my 2c V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2020)

I guess, it just depends on the old bike itself, and what it’s intended purpose was for.
If you want to get from point A to point B as fast as possible, then you need to be on a purpose built bike.
If your goal is to deliver the morning news, then something beefy with a lot of carrying capacity should be your steed of choice.
If cruising the boardwalk and looking at bikinis is your pleasure, then a big cushy saddle and an upright handlebar is in order.
The World is what you make it, so if your current bike isn’t doing it for you, then figure out why and make some changes.
That’s what the parts and accessories catalog was for.
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 3, 2020)

I appreciate enjoy the replies. There's more than meets the eye when riding one of these bikes I would guess. Seen a few broken cranks - ouch for an old collector! Long live the bombproof one piece Schhwinn crank!!!
I have always been an 'efficient' pedaler. It also applies to my Corvette I am refreshing. Nice efficient greased hubs. Clean chain & sprockets. Tensioned wheels. It came with the 3spd SA so bonus there. Gives the ability to hoon around semi swiftly in a bmx fashion (for me anyway).
I enjoy some of these older bikes that look to have fresh wheels on them in a subtle way. Beauty. 
I count grams on tires (always have). Diamond & brick tread tires are about 1000+ grams. I have a pair.
I also found some more modern balloon if you will tires at 850 grams lol. Mental advantage for my rolling weight disease.
Of course on my Corvette bike only the frame, rear hub & crank will be original. I am only looking for a large Sting Ray type cruiser.
Fun stuff. I like bikes and I like to pedal.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 3, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> If the bike is serviced and tuned properly you shouldn't have creaking or worrying about it breaking down. I know some of us ride our stuff and surely aren't babying it. The pics I posted above are a restored Bluebird, a restored Dayton Super Streamline and the one with no hands is flying down a parking garage on my '40 Dayton Twin Flex. Of all the rides I've been on the worst I had happen so far was a crank nut backing off, a froze pedal, and a blowout riding old rubber. Except for the blowout I was able to complete the rides. I no longer ride vintage rubber for this reason.
> 
> When I get a bike (most of the time) whether restored or not I completely tear it down and go through everything to include inspecting the chain and other parts for wear, truing rims, and making sure everything is straight . If I find something wrong I replace it or fix it. Bearings and chains are easy to come by. Most of the bikes I own are deluxe, prewar ballooners so not cheap but I'm not going to ride a bike like its a piece of glass--that would ruin the fun! These things were meant to ride and to me that's where the real enjoyment of collecting these is. Hell I've probably put more miles on either my Super Streamline or Aerocycle than most people have their 'riders'. Jus my 2c V/r Shawn




Solid advice!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice bike Marty! Looks like a great bike to do a little 'bombing around' on!


----------



## John G04 (Dec 3, 2020)

This thread is really making me wish it wasn’t 30 degrees plus the wind chill and I could comfortably go for a 20 mile ride on my 38 henderson


----------



## cbustapeck (Dec 3, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> If the bike is serviced and tuned properly you shouldn't have creaking or worrying about it breaking down. I know some of us ride our stuff and surely aren't babying it. The pics I posted above are a restored Bluebird, a restored Dayton Super Streamline and the one with no hands is flying down a parking garage on my '40 Dayton Twin Flex. Of all the rides I've been on the worst I had happen so far was a crank nut backing off, a froze pedal, and a blowout riding old rubber. Except for the blowout I was able to complete the rides. I no longer ride vintage rubber for this reason.
> 
> When I get a bike (most of the time) whether restored or not I completely tear it down and go through everything to include inspecting the chain and other parts for wear, truing rims, and making sure everything is straight . If I find something wrong I replace it or fix it. Bearings and chains are easy to come by. Most of the bikes I own are deluxe, prewar ballooners so not cheap but I'm not going to ride a bike like its a piece of glass--that would ruin the fun! These things were meant to ride and to me that's where the real enjoyment of collecting these is. Hell I've probably put more miles on either my Super Streamline or Aerocycle than most people have their 'riders'. Jus my 2c V/r Shawn




What you've said is really interesting. 

Do you find that you are able to recover these costs when you move your bicycles on to new homes, or is it for you just part of the cost of your enjoyment of the hobby?

My personal rule is that, overall, I'm not allowed to lose money on my bicycle habit. Some bikes I come out a bit ahead and some bikes a bit behind. This leads to me being far more conservative than many about which parts of a bicycle I repair. What you're saying, however, makes me start to think that having a creaky old bike is a choice, and not a given. 

Both yours and mine are legitimate choices. 

As I think about it, it's not unlike the situation I have with my significant other and our respective vehicles. I have a twelve year old minivan with 200,000 miles on the clock. They have a five year old Japanese sedan with under 50,000 miles. I'm totally good with a couple lights on on the dash, some noises, and a few electrical components that don't work. This would drive my significant other insane. They had a much bigger cash outlay on their purchase. Me, I'm making regular payments to my mechanic. Same basic situation. 

This leads me to two big conclusions:
1. I can choose to accept that my old bicycles will be creaky and feel old, or I can choose to learn new skills (and probably acquire some new tools).
2. That if I want greater reliability in my old bicycles, that my time might be well spent looking for values on maintenance parts for them instead of looking for new bikes. 

Thank you!


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 3, 2020)

Currently I've got 13 rideable bicycles. Of those 11 are "vintage" And of those 11, 10 are pre war. All of those "vintage" bikes are single speed. Growing up on bmx bikes in the 70's and 80's I am used to single speed bikes. So that's what I ride still. There is a certain amount of fun to be had when passing people on multi geared bicycles that most likely cost more than I got invested in all my bikes combined. You get used to it. If I really cared about gearing I would just get a 10 speed. But that is not me. I drive old cars and motorcycles as well as bicycles because that is what I like.

    One thing that all my bikes have in common would be new tires. I don't ride on old rubber as I have had a few blowouts. I keep the vintage tires around for display purposes. Easy enough to swap tires out to go for a ride. But other than that, vintage cruising is the way to go for me! Beside that, what's the point in owning the bike if you can't actually ride and enjoy it.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> What you've said is really interesting.
> 
> Do you find that you are able to recover these costs when you move your bicycles on to new homes, or is it for you just part of the cost of your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> ...



For me, the monetary value of the bicycle is irrelevant,  which is just as well as I don't have any,  lol.
It's the sheer act and pleasure of riding (solo, or with a group) that is the be all and end all.
Things creak, things break, but at the end of the day few things match that carefree enjoyment!

I haven't actually been able to ride any of my bikes since the 1st. of August this year, and it has been so frustrating; but I hope to be given the go ahead in the next couple of weeks, although I won't be going anywhere far or fast.

It's been difficult,  but I've been vicariously riding every day through " What Bike Did You Ride Today" and it certainly makes me happier to see some great, old bicycles being used as intended.
I've never been a fan of a 'wallhanger', but each to their own.
To all of the regular participants in what remains my favourite thread on here, "Keep up the good work!!!!!!"

And @cbustapeck, accept that creakiness, or alternatively do as @SKPC does and modify/maintain that machine until you've elevated it to another wonderful level.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 3, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Our 82 year old neighbor Ken regularly rides a 30s ladies Westfield around Bay Farm Island from his house, probably 12-15 mile round trip or so, with a partially paralyzed right arm from a stroke, and he's passed me on the flats. When I took this he had a 3 speed hub but the bike was stolen. A trend of his traced it to a _homeless camp_ and recovered it, he put a nexus 5 speed on it so now he has real gears.



I drive by these homeless #&*$?!! all the time, when I do I always check the stolen bike piles for vintage. if you do not live in a state and area of that state that invites the homeless to live there and give them free stuff consider yourself lucky. I do business once a month or so in San Jose. i'd guess between the freeway and my destination I could pick up 100 stolen bikes from these people in a distance of 2-3 miles.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 3, 2020)

All of my bikes squeak, creak, and squeal to some extent. All 3 ae single speed. I ride modern rubber and still deal with flats. 
I quit counting grams years ago. LOL.
I think I have gotten lucky when it comes to breakdowns. Never had a hub or Pedal seize up. Never had a chain break and have climbed many a'hills on single speeds. Of course you get a feel for which bike seems more reliable at the moment than the others and choose accordingly. I am amazed at how well these old steel bikes hold up with minimal maintenance. Yes - Go ride them!!!!
I prefer a classic. All 3 of my old bikes are Single speeds. Luckily the prettiest places to ride near me are fairly flat. The hills that are around are well spaced. There is 1 big hill in town that can be avoided....but my bikes have proven that they can make it up and so can I. No matter how winded I might be it's only going to benefit me to make the push. 
Single gears are simple. I'll take that any day. If I can't ride a bike without gears I probably need aerobics, P90X, Crossfit Bro, personal trainer, hell week, gym membership, AA, WW, whole foods, or work my way from walking -> jogging -> running.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 3, 2020)

I ride just about all my bikes. A good service and a good quality tires is a must. I’m fortunate enough to have 5 park system trails that are close to my house.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 3, 2020)

It seems to me, if you only spend the money to make the money, your are building/selling/flipping for profit (or break even).
Not necessarily for the the love of the hobby. Just your niche. Hmmm...
If you want to keep your old bicycle, or motorcycle or car and want to freshen it, it takes money. Even if you rebuild your own engine.
All the parts and machining costs money. A rebuild doesn't pay for itself. Nor does rebuilding a wheel. If you keep it, it costs you.
If your do it to flip, sure money can be made on your outlay.
But a refresh of bearings and refinishing of various parts may only cost you your existing tub of grease or bottle of OA. So I can see that.

I do see a multitude of bikes on this site with healthy price tags, but yes many are a work of art and 60-70 plus years old. Maybe even bargains.
Its a new found area of interest to me (with 15 bikes in my basement already). Enjoying the ride.



Just Jeff said:


> Growing up on bmx bikes in the 70's and 80's I am used to single speed bikes. So that's what I ride still. There is a certain amount of fun to be had when passing people on multi geared bicycles that most likely cost more than I got invested in all my bikes combined. You get used to it.



LOL, I would wager against that. A single speed bike is not a superior bike to a multi speed bike, all else being equal.
LEGS make the difference! So a fit 25 year old on a bmx'er might out pedal a 65 year old guy recovering from cancer on his multi speed bike lol.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 3, 2020)

"Actually riding" old bikes I think from reading most of the reply's means something different person to person, collector or not. These old bikes will outlast you if you treat them well. All they need is occasional love and respect. You get more back in so many ways.  Maintenance is key here.  As far as getting the senior examples to not blow a gasket, you should know every little thing about the mechanical aspects of your machine.  Make sure all the bearing surfaces are not damaged or _too_ worn, and inspect the bike before every ride. Yearly breakdown maintenance is a good idea as well. Before every ride I wipe my bikes down with a clean rag, inspecting every part and removing all road debris.  Trust but verify.  If you go long, you better know your bike inside and out.   Chain and tires must be 100% 1st and foremost. Old tires are an accident waiting to happen.  Besides a pump and patch kit/tube (duh) have a rescue kit containing key tools. I personally carry lube, a spare coaster brake strap, short piece of appropriate chain and a breaker, spare rear axle nuts, rolled-up length of soft metal wire, spoke wrench, small crescent wrench and multi-tool with small pliers. Things can go wrong even if your machine just got inspected. I have learned my lesson the hard way, believe me.  I also do not carry a phone on purpose, just tunes.  Be prepared!  It is not that big a deal to carry a good repair kit and very satisfying when you need it.
     And finally, about my machines.  I am 1st and foremost a cycling enthusiast and builder, not a collector. I pick up orphan frames and forks that flip my switch(beauty is in the eye of the beholder), then build them up so they can be ridden hard. No useless accessories for me.   Since I put a lot of miles in on these bikes, I generally build a lightweight wheelset for them straight away.  Why not a new bike you might ask? We Cabers love old steel so why not bring them up to code?  All but three I own are just that: modified and "not correct", whatever that means. It does require some cash but the small investment is so very worth it. It can bring old steel frames and forks into the future, giving them new life. The _"21st Century Hawthorne" _ a bike some may be familiar with, I purposefully built to haul arse. It blows me away every time I ride it, and is a truly inspiring and beautiful go-to long-hauler. I continue to dream of something even "better"....whatever that means-
   There is something very "pure": about riding these older, hand made steeds.   Ask Darren @dnc1 ...  he "knows" what I am talking about. The perfect human/machine relationship.  None better.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 3, 2020)

Or in slightly less words...'maintenance pays off'....'an ounce of prevention is worth more than a pound of cure'....'better to have and not need/than to need and not have'.....and summoning it up.....'beauty is in the eye of the beholder'!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 3, 2020)

Well spoken SKPC. I can relate to modified and 'not correct' too. 
I will build my '57 Corvette to my vision, while not butching it also. Modern wheels, decent brakes and three smooth gears.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> What you've said is really interesting.
> 
> Do you find that you are able to recover these costs when you move your bicycles on to new homes, or is it for you just part of the cost of your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> ...



This is a hobby to me and everything I spend is disposable income so it don't really matter much to me. Worrying about what I spend would just be another thing to sap the fun from collecting. I usually only buy stuff I really like so I tend to hold onto it for a long time. Stocks, bonds, IRAs, mutual funds, and 401ks are investment vehicles-not bikes. At the end of the day if I make a dollar fine, if not no biggie because I owned something that brought me joy. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 4, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> I think I yelled that at you, Joel! All mine are single speed riders. I give the roadies hell saying, 8 miles on a 50 lb single speed equates to 30 miles on a 10 lb bike with gears! They get mad! Lol




I was talking to a neighbor who bikes in those large spandex groups on lightweight bikes and told me the same thing. So technically one gets a more robust workout peddling these heavier bikes in less miles.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 4, 2020)

Obviously not every bike is perfect for everything.    When I ride my vintage coaster ballooner old bikes it’s because it works well for that ride.   I ride all sorts of terrain on all sorts of bikes.   Some of those bikes have a very narrow bandwidth.
That’s what makes a 26x2.whatever tire so much fun for me(or a 650 tubeless).  You can go kinda fast, kinda slow.  Ride on dirt, single track, gravel, grass, pavement and even the dreaded wood chips.   Ride on pretty much whatever and have fun at the same time.  No the best tool but one of the more versatile with a style unmatched by any other.


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 4, 2020)

Just keep it greased and ride !


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 4, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1311289
> 
> I guess, it just depends on the old bike itself, and what it’s intended purpose was for.
> If you want to get from point A to point B as fast as possible, then you need to be on a purpose built bike.
> ...


----------



## Dope54 (Dec 4, 2020)

I ride my monark about 3 times a week usually from 11-17 miles . Do it on new departure hubs, Torrington 8 pedals and new tires . Best thing is a nice new modern LED light I bought off Amazon and JBL speaker strapped to the back rack. That thing is pretty heavy at about 5 pounds but it’s a must have for me !


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 4, 2020)

Definitely the coolest bike in that picture!!


----------



## Aaron65 (Dec 6, 2020)

It's a family affair with me!  My newest bike (aside from an old mountain bike I never ride) is a '77 Sting-Ray.  Most of my stuff is 1966-1973, and I ride every day when it's decent out (not so much in the winter).  My 70-year-old mom rides an early '70s Columbia with me almost daily during the summer (Dad has a cheap department store bike).  My wife occasionally comes along on her '67 Schwinn Hollywood.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 6, 2020)

I think the key to riding old bikes regularly is maintenance, and not just wait to fix it when it breaks down, maintain it to help prevent catastrophic failures, ie chain breaking, bearing seize, etc.    Unfortunately, metal fatigue is a thing that happens, when you get 80+ year old steel, sometimes it is going to break, no matter what you do, that is just part of the ride, be it a pedal, an axle, a crank, what have you.   Any type of machinery is going to have some type of failure, it happens.

My bikes are meant to be ridden, as often as possible.  I enjoy the freedom of a bicycle, there is nothing like it in the world.

Now to be fair, my early bicycles, 28" tire variety, are lighter than my balloon tire bicycles.  All of my present bicycles are single speed, all but one have 1" pitch chains.  I inspect old chains regularly, last year I found a lot of stress cracks developing in the chain that was on my Pierce Racer, so I bit the bullet and got an nos chain for it, which should last another 100 years, if maintained properly.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 6, 2020)

We ride our vintage! The Gateway Coasters crew!


----------



## Sven (Dec 6, 2020)

Let's take a already heavy schwinn FFS 5 speed Schwinn Suburban and put another 30 lbs on it..and ride and camp in the mountains of West Virginia., during the first week of bear season.. Good times 





Personally.   If I can't ride it,  I don't  buy it.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 6, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> We ride our vintage! The Gateway Coasters crew!
> 
> View attachment 1313225
> 
> View attachment 1313226



That’s great having that group to ride along with and talk about bikes. I would love to have such a group in my area.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> That’s great having that group to ride along with and talk about bikes. I would love to have such a group in my area.



You could always start your own group. Doesn’t have to be anything formal just set a time and place and have a route. A food stop is even better. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 6, 2020)

If your old bike gets to hard to pedal,



You could always throw a combustion engine on it.
I like the advertising slogan for the Whizzer that says, “Rest while you ride.”
Or the old saying,
“ It’s hard to beat the amount of energy stored in a pint of gasoline.”


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 6, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> You could always start your own group. Doesn’t have to be anything formal just set a time and place and have a route. A food stop is even better. V/r Shawn



I’ve thought of that but after 3 years of biking in my area and the biking trails we have here, I have yet to see a vintage bike. The same goes for local sales, either private or commercial. 
I even asked a neighbor that belongs to a modern road bike group and he doesn’t know of any local vintage bike clubs.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 7, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> I’ve thought of that but after 3 years of biking in my area and the biking trails we have here, I have yet to see a vintage bike. The same goes for local sales, either private or commercial.
> I even asked a neighbor that belongs to a modern road bike group and he doesn’t know of any local vintage bike clubs.



It's still worth trying, advertise a time/place through your local bike shops/coffee shops/food stops.
You may be pleasantly surprised at how many people have old bikes hidden away.
Even if there are only two or three others turn up  for the ride I guarantee it will be a fun experience.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 7, 2020)

Ernbar, sounds like a jealous neighbor has fed you some suspect info. No vintage bike club? I find that hard to believe, probably giving him time to purchase one and join without you. And remember not everyone is cool enough to ride a vintage bike.


----------



## Sven (Dec 7, 2020)

Hows about this?


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 7, 2020)

I will look into it, thanks for suggestions. Lol love the pirate banner !


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> I will look into it, thanks for suggestions. Lol love the pirate banner !



I thought there were at least a few members in central FL? What about @TheFizzer? I thought he was in that neck of the woods. He has put on some shows down there so there have to be at least a few people that have classic bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Dec 7, 2020)

I say, what ever floats your boat. As far as strength and beautiful design go, I think that they are just catching up now with some of these oldies. Our house is on a plateau, part of the north fork of the Appalachians & backing up to a large state park. The road up was once a ski slope. I can go for miles thru the woods, get it up & down some insane grades, (one way or another),then get on the hi way home. I wouldn't trade this ole boy for a new one. It's definitely not a single speed though.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 7, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I thought there were at least a few members in central FL? What about @TheFizzer? I thought he was in that neck of the woods. He has put on some shows down there so there have to be at least a few people that have classic bikes. V/r Shawn



He’s over on the FL. West coast a good 3-4 hours drive from my location.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 7, 2020)

I have a wide range of bikes.from my carbon fiber specialized and old school klunkers,bmx,stingrays to my 80s cruisers,post and prewar stuff. 1x11,3x7,2x5 and the 2,3and 4 speed internal geared hubs.i love and ride all of them.some are built for different purposes and all are fully dialed in,serviced and ready to ride.enjoy the ride whatever you have!


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 8, 2020)

I don’t remember what the point of this thread is, but if you don’t ride them you should sell them to someone who will. Better yet just give it away


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 8, 2020)

I think the point is, everybody is riding their old bikes! Gearing be damned!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 18, 2021)

_*Most my vintage 30's through 50's Balloon bicycles are single speed - many are 52 front & 20 rear which I have no problem riding along the strand - various other rides from here in SoCal to NorCal to Arizona or @ a CYCLONE COASTER ride - I am actually amazed at how well the gearing works on most rides - I've dialed in & fully serviced then ridden the crustiest old balloon bicycles in the bicycle tour at both the LA Marathon & the Long Beach Marathons which have various terrains & are the same route the runners run 26.2 miles on - The key is technique which is to just pedal slightly & keep your momentum going & enjoy the ride - I don't ride for the fitness aspect & I am not in a race & the group I'm riding with could be as small 2 people & as large as 286 people @ a CYCLONE COASTER ride one month -  just enjoying the scenery & the people I'm riding with as we ride many miles on any given ride - start around 10am & ride until dark & beyond with lights - Always grab a bite to eat for lunch & ride back to where we parked or keep riding then grab dinner too - Just simply pick the right type of bicycle for the experience you're after - If fitness is your goal - maybe a vintage bicycle is not the right choice - just sayin'*_

*It's all about the journey & I have never been disappointed in riding a piece of history where the weight is not even a concern - We even joke around that we gain weight when we ride - I also own & ride road & mountain bicycles - 26" & 29" BMX - clunkers - snow & sand big tire bikes - even a Electra 3 speed or two - they all have their purpose & they're all fun to ride - the key is just to get out there & ride  

Ridden not Hidden - Frank 




*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 18, 2021)

_*"" If fitness is your goal - maybe a vintage bicycle is not the right choice - just sayin'""*_

I have heard this said more than once here. your heart and muscles do not care what bike you are riding. 160 BPM is 160 BPM no matter what you are riding. the only difference would be the speed attained

edit: looks like I said the same thing earlier on this thread, so it must be true


----------



## Junkhunter (Jun 14, 2021)

It’s all about the wheels....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 14, 2021)

here's a tip for those who ride with the arch of their feet over the pedal spindle that I see in these photos and videos. stop doing that. it eliminates the calf muscles, so you are riding on 7 cylinders. the ball of your feet goes over the spindle. lower your seat way down and you are riding on plugs with 100,000 miles and only 7 cylinders. I have a buddy that rides all over town like that as he has no car. I call him slo mo'. he can't ride up any hill. his butt never leaves the seat. he adjusts the seat so his feet hit the ground at stoplights.

I made this suggestion in another post once and it seemed to get people all butt hurt. ride however you like, ride with flat tires if that is how you think it should be done. just think people should try this, it will add to the enjoyment of the ride.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2021)

My antique bikes are all hidden not ridden.  When I first started collecting them I would make a point of going through them and taking them out for a spin.  I find riding them to be a mostly miserable experience and I can't help but wonder if these balloon tire bike manufacturers ever actually test rode these bikes after they designed them. If I'm going to go for ride I'm taking my Ibis.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 14, 2021)

I enjoy riding my '64 Columbia Firebolt; of course it's girls chain ring up front/geared & I ride with the seat low so I can flat foot it if need be.

Now typically I ride with my heel off pedal or close to it due to not wanting to toe clip a fender or anything accidentally. I normally am a 10 - 10.5 so it also depends on if I'm in boots or my Converses. I don't mind standing for hills and pumping the middle weight now turned ballooner up them or even speeding it down the straights at a full on stand. I am 37 yrs old so I need some exercise but I don't know I could keep pace with some of y'all who are riding 15+ miles if you're at a faster paced cadence. Definitely Not uphill on something full dressed with big tooth counts without being winded or feeling like death is near. Too many years smoking cigarettes as a young kid & adult. Now Vape which doesn't help as much either but has some when I quit smoking. I agree Ride Everything Old & New; Give Them Purpose❗


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 14, 2021)

I ride all my bikes and enjoy it very much. When I had my 55 Chevy I drove it around mostly on the weekends in good weather. To each their own if they don’t want to ride these old timers but I do.
 They were made to be ridden not hidden like this one today, 12 relaxing miles on this Rollfast old timer.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 14, 2021)

I ride my vintage bikes 3-4 nights per week during the good season for riding (early April - early November here, roughly speaking).


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 14, 2021)

This is Nuts. I ride vintage only. I believe there’s a Thread on bikes you don’t ride !


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 14, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> This is Nuts. I ride vintage only. I believe there’s a Thread on bikes you don’t ride !
> 
> View attachment 1430057



As Niiice as That Is❗ 💯% Would Ride It Often😉

I would take Verrry Good Care of It & Not let anyone potentially mess it up but more enjoyment than jus' staring at it❗

Hell my '64 Columbia Rat Rod makes me Nervous with silly heads following so close on my bicycle hitch rack BUT if they Hit It I'm getting full value replacement funds or their ass is mine😐


----------



## Coalfield (Jun 15, 2021)

I only own bikes to ride.  🚴‍♀️ 🙂  And wrench. 🤣
Big hills & mountains around here = east of Seattle.
Like the last 1.5 miles of every ride = 500 vertical feet to home.
Gears on every bike, and still not easy, but that's the point.
All 40-50 year old bikes (youngsters) pictured.
AustroDaimler, Mondia Super, Harding (Holdsworth), Bottecchia.
My oldest is only 60+ yo.

edit: thanks to Jeff R (not sure if he is affiliated) for rolling pics.  Another Navy vet, tho I only did minimum 4+, vs his career.



Fenders 'n flaps help on those wet days  ^^^


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 15, 2021)

My big prewar single speeds are tough to ride with my bad knees and girth-ness (275 pounds of girth!) but have gotten some relief by changing the chain ring to one off a girls bike. Several teeth less on the chain ring really makes a difference! (Requires removing a link or two out of your chain, usually)


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 15, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> My big prewar single speeds are tough to ride with my bad knees and girth-ness (275 pounds of girth!) but have gotten some relief by changing the chain ring to one off a girls bike. Several teeth less on the chain ring really makes a difference! (Requires removing a link or two out of your chain, usually)



I haven't counted the teeth on the Columbia but I am kinda worried If I swap over to a 3 piece setup I'll lose that easy pedaling I have now. I want to maybe run 2 chain rings if I can; somewhere between 36-48 or as close to what's on it give or take jus' a few. Also don't wanna change the chain ring too drastically appearance wise either. Don't wanna pedal it & not get anywhere nor have to torque it & myself to exhaustion. I wanna start working on those 10+ mile rides 1 way without bein' beat down.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 15, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> My big prewar single speeds are tough to ride with my bad knees and girth-ness (275 pounds of girth!) but have gotten some relief by changing the chain ring to one off a girls bike. Several teeth less on the chain ring really makes a difference! (Requires removing a link or two out of your chain, usually)



did that with my DX. smaller in the front and bigger in the back. I don't know what Schwinn and others were thinking. 50 pound bikes with hard gears for 100 pound kids.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> did that with my DX. smaller in the front and bigger in the back. I don't know what Schwinn and others were thinking. 50 pound bikes with hard gears for 100 pound kids.



Builds character (and calf muscles)! V/r Shawn


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 15, 2021)

My Columbia has 47 teeth up front and 20 in the back. Is this a common setup? I have the bike apart servicing things so I can’t comment yet how easy or hard it peddles.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 15, 2021)

My outlook is, if it was fine for them back then, its fine for me now.  
I guess Im more hard-nosed than most but to me its not about comfort....if it was about comfort I wouldnt be riding 80 year old bikes.  I choose to accept the issues that come with riding old bikes because I want my bike to be exactly as it was back then even down to original tires.  ....and Ive got 100's of miles on some of mine and 20-30 on others that will soon be 100's when i find some free time.
When I get to the point where I cant ride my old bikes as they were intended, then I hope my next move is the funeral home.  

...but then again, thats just me and how I prefer to be.  Alot of my close friends upgrade to gears and bigger seats and all that nonsense but thats what they want out of their experience.  ....and thats fine for them.  Just not me....

I want not only the old bike, but I want the full old experience.  I want to ride it and feel like Im back there when the bike was new.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 15, 2021)

47-20 would not be a bad place to start. Many of the old balloon tire bikes actually have higher gearing than that - 48-18, 52-18, etc. 

47-20 will still be a little high for hilly areas, but should be fine on flat terrain.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 15, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> 47-20 would not be a bad place to start. Many of the old balloon tire bikes actually have higher gearing than that - 48-18, 52-18, etc.
> 
> 47-20 will still be a little high for hilly areas, but should be fine on flat terrain.



It’s mostly flat where I’m at except for a few very slight short inclines here and there but very minor.


----------



## bloo (Jun 15, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> did that with my DX. smaller in the front and bigger in the back. I don't know what Schwinn and others were thinking. 50 pound bikes with hard gears for 100 pound kids.




When I was that 100lb kid, I thought most Schwinns were geared too slow. I had 52/19. Better than most, but I wanted higher.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 15, 2021)

Make No Mistake I can pedal any of these old vintage metal beasts the way they were originally but the difference is I do want to enjoy them. I damn sure wouldn't be pedaling up let's say no 14% grade hill in the Blue Ridge Parkway or coming down it without gears and or more than a coaster.  @tacochris a lot of kids back in the day wasn't riding these heavy bikes up anything like that. If they were then that explains tossing everything off them to leave the bare bones bikes that became mountain bikes; Schwinn etc. I don't see many of us who would or could be doing that from 18+. I understand keeping some things OG but not everything is meant to be the same for everyone. Not All bikes survived the same nor have the same collectible value etc


----------



## tacochris (Jun 15, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Make No Mistake I can pedal any of these old vintage metal beasts the way they were originally but the difference is I do want to enjoy them. I damn sure wouldn't be pedaling up let's say no 14% grade hill in the Blue Ridge Parkway or coming down it without gears and or more than a coaster.  @tacochris a lot of kids back in the day wasn't riding these heavy bikes up anything like that. If they were then that explains tossing everything off them to leave the bare bones bikes that became mountain bikes; Schwinn etc. I don't see many of us who would or could be doing that from 18+. I understand keeping some things OG but not everything is meant to be the same for everyone. Not All bikes survived the same nor have the same collectible value etc




Thats why I put "its fine for them, just not me" .  I do understand my opinion and the way i choose to live will "offend" some folks.  ...but not enough to change my stance on it I guess. 
If you fork over the money for the bike, then I think you should totally be able to do with it what you want, thats for certain.  ....but....if I get it after you, Im gonna toss all that dumb sh&t in the garbage and put it back correct.  Lol!
Jk....kinda

Im a purist and everyone hates purists, but much like a movie villain, I embrace the darkness.

I will reiterate, this is my own personal preference and in no way am I telling people they have to do this or that.  Im all about freedom to do as you please.......I just prefer things in my garage a certain way.  Hopefully that will smooth over any offense someone may have taken....and whatnot.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 15, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Thats why I put "its fine for them, just not me" .  I do understand my opinion and the way i choose to live will "offend" some folks.  ...but not enough to change my stance on it I guess.
> If you fork over the money for the bike, then I think you should totally be able to do with it what you want, thats for certain.  ....but....if I get it after you, Im gonna toss all that dumb sh&t in the garbage and put it back correct.  Lol!
> Jk....kinda
> 
> ...



No offense taken. Just 2 sides to every wheel man  
I fully understand like I said and I agree; Right Now if someone wanted to put my Columbia back to the way I bought = they could with the parts I swapped. Of course it's Not Original but Even then they could indeed do that too. Hell I have thought about collecting Everything as spares to do just that. Even buying Another bike Identical to have 1 custom and 1 original 👍🏻 

I'd enjoy them both for different reasons No Doubt and love them equally for their differences🤔


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> I think I yelled that at you, Joel! All mine are single speed riders. I give the roadies hell saying, 8 miles on a 50 lb single speed equates to 30 miles on a 10 lb bike with gears! They get mad! Lol



So i guess Don that means pedaling a 60lbs Ballooner means your getting three times the workout with half the distance traveled?? Man this sure works for me.... Thanks for that. RideOn. Razin...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2021)

1817cent said:


> One speed is all you need!  I ride most of my vintage bikes and average 100 miles weekly when weather permits.  I also have ridden STP (200 miles) twice on a single speed 49 Schwinn Hornet.



What is the STP?? thanks for the information. RideOn... Razin..


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 16, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> So i guess Don that means pedaling a 60lbs Ballooner means your getting three times the workout with half the distance traveled?? Man this sure works for me.... Thanks for that. RideOn. Razin...



And you look way cooler! 
your welcome! Ha!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> And you look way cooler!
> your welcome! Ha!



Good to know, good to go. In the move, and on the Groove... Razin.


----------



## Coalfield (Jun 16, 2021)

I don't know what 50 miles on a 25pound 10 speed equates to with a 40-50 pound single speed. 

And with my terrain, I hope never to find out.   🤣😎😉  I can't push a bike that far, ....guaranteed.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 16, 2021)

STP is an annual 200 mile ride from Seattle to Portland. It usually has about 10,000 riders.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2021)

1817cent said:


> STP is an annual 200 mile ride from Seattle to Portland. It usually has about 10,000 riders.



Now that's a ride.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 16, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> So i guess Don that means pedaling a 60lbs Ballooner means your getting three times the workout with half the distance traveled?? Man this sure works for me.... Thanks for that. RideOn. Razin...




My neighbor said the same thing.  He belongs to a road bike club and has one of those super expensive lightweight road bikes.


----------



## bladerunner1955 (Oct 30, 2022)

Oh heck yes I ride my bikes, this morning I took the Panther for a ride to Pete's Mexican breakfast on 5th St. HB. Here are a couple more I keep in the living room because I ride them so often. Others are in dry shed outback.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 30, 2022)

bladerunner1955 said:


> Oh heck yes I ride my bikes, this morning I took the Panther for a ride to Pete's Mexican breakfast on 5th St. HB. Here are a couple more I keep in the living room because I ride them so often. Others are in dry shed outback.
> 
> View attachment 1722590
> 
> ...



Really cool bikes.. And I love your pup too.. What's his name... A place place in my heart for all animals..God bless them all...


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Nov 1, 2022)

I've been riding an 80-year-old Columbia recently.  Single-speed, coaster brake, about as basic a bike as you get.  A 35 lb. "Lightweight."  When you consider the mass of the rider/bicycle as a system, having a modern lightweight bike doesn't make that much difference.  I know there are a lot of Spandex-clad folks dressed up like they're running the Tour de France on 5 lb bikes made of rags 'n glue that say otherwise, but physics is physics.  They go faster because they're stronger and they weigh less than me, not because their bikes are lighter than mine.  I've read this whole 2-year thread.  Lots of talk of gear ratios on single-speeds, multi-speed bikes, etc.  But nobody has mentioned what people used to do back in the day when confronted with a hill:  Dismount and walk your bike uphill.  You get to see your bike from another perspective and life slows down for a while.  You still get all the exercise.

My mom and dad took the opportunity to bike the newly completed Blue Ridge Parkway/Skyline Drive during WWII because there was gasoline rationing and no automobile traffic .  My mom was riding a 3-speed, 60 lb. Raleigh and dad was riding the same 80-year-old Columbia I ride today.  He said next time, he'd leave the bikes at home and do the same trip with shopping carts.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2022)

I’m guessing you’ve never ridden a modern top shelf bike. A night and day difference compared to the old bikes. Less weight, easier to pedal, and gears make a significant difference especially over distance. Don’t get me wrong I ride vintage most of the time but something to be said for technology when you want to cover a lot of ground fast-or as fast as this 60 year old can! V/r Shawn


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Nov 1, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I’m guessing you’ve never ridden a modern top shelf bike. A night and day difference compared to the old bikes. Less weight, easier to pedal, and gears make a significant difference especially over distance. Don’t get me wrong I ride vintage most of the time but something to be said for technology when you want to cover a lot of ground fast-or as fast as this 60 year old can! V/r Shawn



I've been on a friends $3,000 carbon fiber something or other.  Definitely night and day difference.  But like giving a '59 Les Paul custom to Phoebe Buffet to play "Smelly Cat," it wouldn't make much difference to me.  I have a "modern" 2012 Trek DS 8.2 which is a Chinese frame with Bontrager everything else and I really like the gearing for uphill (not as much for downhill) and the front fork suspension.  It's a great all-around bike for the casual rider.  My other two bikes have personal history that makes them hard to shake: My dad's 1942 Columbia VG295 Sports Tourist and my own 1978 Schwinn Caliente 10-speed with the Shimano FFS front freewheeling system that I bought in 1979 new because it was last year's model and discounted.  I bought it big because I was 15 and convinced I would grow into it and promptly stopped growing.   I ride it anyway.   If I were to rank them in order of (subjective) "ride quality," I'd say the Trek rides the best overall, the Columbia as well, but differently because it's such a heavy "lightweight," solid and smooth and the Schwinn the least well, though, again, there's nothing like a stiff welded Chicago steel frame to break the pebbles under your rims.  It's a good example of brute force American Engineering.

So I really don't have any "good' bikes.  Both the Columbia and Schwinn were near bottom-of-the line in their days and about the best that can be said for the Trek is I bought it at an actual neighborhood bike store and they don't sell them at Wal Mart.


----------



## ian (Nov 1, 2022)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> I've been riding an 80-year-old Columbia recently.  Single-speed, coaster brake, about as basic a bike as you get.  A 35 lb. "Lightweight."  When you consider the mass of the rider/bicycle as a system, having a modern lightweight bike doesn't make that much difference.  I know there are a lot of Spandex-clad folks dressed up like they're running the Tour de France on 5 lb bikes made of rags 'n glue that say otherwise, but physics is physics.  They go faster because they're stronger and they weigh less than me, not because their bikes are lighter than mine.  I've read this whole 2-year thread.  Lots of talk of gear ratios on single-speeds, multi-speed bikes, etc.  But nobody has mentioned what people used to do back in the day when confronted with a hill:  Dismount and walk your bike uphill.  You get to see your bike from another perspective and life slows down for a while.  You still get all the exercise.
> 
> My mom and dad took the opportunity to bike the newly completed Blue Ridge Parkway/Skyline Drive during WWII because there was gasoline rationing and no automobile traffic .  My mom was riding a 3-speed, 60 lb. Raleigh and dad was riding the same 80-year-old Columbia I ride today.  He said next time, he'd leave the bikes at home and do the same trip with shopping carts.



Haha.  I find myself enjoying a slow ride around my little hilly town. I push my single speed rides uphill every time.  I get a lot of positive comments from the people in the 'hood.


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 2, 2022)

So I do things a bit differently, out of necessity. My everyday bike (really, my main form of transportation) is a longtail cargo bike. Last I weighed it, it was 57lbs. This was before I added the big Wald basket, and mudguards. Of course the weight fluctuates depending on what's hiding in the panniers - there's always a full compliment of tools, and a spare innertube. I've calculated a max gross weight of 360 lbs (including my 140 lbs). I don't ride it far, though. Longest loaded ride was 17 miles on gravel, and that was a calculated 310 lbs. Yes, it's running a 3x7 drivetrain (this generation of Big Dummy only has room for a 7 speed using a 55mm tire). I don't go fast, although I did hit 29mph on a downhill unloaded one time. My average moving speed is 10-15mph. Hills? Yeah, they can be tough carrying two kids, but we make it. I love going off the beaten path, and hit up a lot of singletrack. Anyway, all this to say that when I get on a 50lb singlespeed, it's a relief.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 2, 2022)

Considering this thread has popped up again I thought this would be fun to mention.  I have been eye-balling a ride idea for a few years and I will be moving next year in May so I need to try to pull this off soon.  My plan is to use one of my bikes, on vintage tires (like always) and I want to ride it from my house to the town of Tomball.  The distance there and back is around 46 miles, which Ive done 20 in one day before so this is just another 20 or so....
I have no reason for doing this other than my pride and confidence in the old equipment I love so much.
The turn towards cooler weather means I may try to pull this off soon.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 2, 2022)

I still ride an old bike, 3-4 days per week after work, March/April through October/November (the season varies a lot here based on weather and daylight). The rides run from 30 minutes to 2 hours, depending on conditions and daylight.  My bikes are almost all internal gear hub old style "lightweights" with larger cogs to improve hill climbing (20 to 24 tooth range, depending on the bike and hub). I ride switchback style up the steeper hills, in low gear. Climbs are slow and steady, descents 25-30 mph or so.

Things I have stopped doing: riding at night on the roads (more dangerous now), riding in the dead of winter (road salt), riding on dirt roads (they use road brine as dust control). 

The dirt road thing was a particularly rude realization. I had one bike that I took over a long stretch of unpaved roads. Over the next two weeks, surface rust began to appear all over the bike. I had no idea why - it was in the middle of summer and dry. I learned later the state ordered public works to convert from using oil for dust control, to using winter road brine for dust control. The road dust that had gotten on the bike contained brine and started corroding. If you ride on a dirt road and see rust on your bike, that may be why.


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 2, 2022)

I really enjoy riding my vintage bikes, albiet usually around the neighborhood. Aside from dealing with old tires and brake shoes, everything I have has been lubricated, tuned and ready to go. The big problem where I live, is not being able to leave the bike anywhere, locked or not. Bike theft and vandalism are rapant here, with perpetrators recieving little or no consequences for their actions. When I plan a trip on one of the vintage bikes, I know I'm going to be glued to it, which tempers my descision as to wether it's worth dealing with. Usually, I opt for my 2010 Salsa Casseroll. I have it set up with On One Mary bars, a one by nine Shimano 105 drivetrain and Paul canti brakes.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Nov 2, 2022)

Maxacceleration said:


> I see many aparrently riding their classic bikes for miles on end...
> Ok, I get the comfort. Seating position, easy reach to the handlebars, comfy seat (maybe). *Styling*_. _Sounds good.
> Its the gearing that gets me.
> On a 50 pound bike (any Schwinn is a tank and I imagine others are too), *one gear* is a bastardization (and of course the way it was).
> ...



It all depends on your hill climbing methods. Here is a picture from one of our Gateway Coasters rides. This method is easily adopted by any skill level.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2022)

Dan Shabel said:


> It all depends on your hill climbing methods. Here is a picture from one of our Gateway Coasters rides. This method is easily adopted by any skill level.
> 
> View attachment 1724449



I don’t know Rob may remember the woman that had the meltdown on the Nashville ride? Wasn’t a hill to be seen but we obviously eclipsed her skill level! V/r Shawn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Considering this thread has popped up again I thought this would be fun to mention.  I have been eye-balling a ride idea for a few years and I will be moving next year in May so I need to try to pull this off soon.  My plan is to use one of my bikes, on vintage tires (like always) and I want to ride it from my house to the town of Tomball.  The distance there and back is around 46 miles, which Ive done 20 in one day before so this is just another 20 or so....
> I have no reason for doing this other than my pride and confidence in the old equipment I love so much.
> The turn towards cooler weather means I may try to pull this off soon.



Where are you moving? Still in TX?


----------



## tacochris (Nov 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Where are you moving? Still in TX?



Yeah...about an hour to Ace TX taking over the family property or about 7 acres.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> 7 acres.



Awesome Chris, lots of room for  bikes hahaha


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2022)

Yes, very old bike, back and forth to work,
for actual 4216 miles in 2021,
            +  3362 miles in 10 months, '22
The more you ride, the more you love it.🥰


----------



## tacochris (Nov 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Awesome Chris, lots of room for  bikes hahaha



AND surrounded by farms and homesteads dating back to the horse and buggy days, which no doubt have bikes stored away!  Im gonna pick till i cant think straight.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Nov 4, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I don’t know Rob may remember the woman that had the meltdown on the Nashville ride? Wasn’t a hill to be seen but we obviously eclipsed her skill level! V/r Shawn



I talked to Rob about this as I was not on the Nashville ride. That lady you mentioned no longer comes on our rides.


----------

